# Sport complex, Swedish wall buy



## OlgaSv

Girls, have decided to order by my 4 year old son's birthday Swedish wall, small, as we have not so much space. I don't understand anything in functional my husband will look, selecting by color, as we have small kids room and hall with white walls and furniture we also want a complex the same color or just smth light in order not to stand out. Thank you in advance:grin:


----------

